
The Ocean Cleanup unveils plan to address pollution in rivers - samvher
https://theoceancleanup.com/updates/the-ocean-cleanup-unveils-plan-to-address-the-main-source-of-ocean-plastic-pollution-rivers/
======
samvher
Interesting to see that they're no longer only looking at oceans (which is a
good thing I think - rivers seem much easier to clean up). Also a pretty
elegant design. Looks very similar to Mr. Trash Wheel [0] though, I wonder to
what extent this is really TOC's invention.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Trash_Wheel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Trash_Wheel)

